# Corns - amel hypo?



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

What would an amel hypo look like? Would it just look like a normal amel since it removes the black? Wondering the same for amel sunkissed (a.k.a. hypo type B)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

in most cases it will look like an amel. i had some reversee okeetees that were extra shiny and bright, they were hypo. i think it will also depend on where you buy them, this sort of this must be bought from a trusting source really.. anyone can say hypo amel, its almost like selling something with hets, you wont know for sure until you prove it out.+


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

I have just started my own project to produce sunkissed amel

AKA Inferno in the states, 









Picture borrowed from cornsnakesource.com

So gorgeous, well I've started :lol2: I've now got hets for sunkissed amel


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

but thats much different to hypo amel, thats very visual.
and i didnt know of the name.. nice one, inferrrrrrrrrrrrno lolo, sounds like a gladiator


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> but thats much different to hypo amel, thats very visual.
> and i didnt know of the name.. nice one, inferrrrrrrrrrrrno lolo, sounds like a gladiator


Yeah sounds quite coool :mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

that one looks a lot prettier than others ihave seen. i could have had some too but thought they were too much so turned them down.. DOH


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> that one looks a lot prettier than others ihave seen. i could have had some too but thought they were too much so turned them down.. DOH


Now that was silly wasn't it :lol2:, you'll have to make your own :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well i can do, i have a male that will breed next year or maybe now.. hes only 120 grasm or so right now, but hes an 07, and an 06 female who is about 250, so she will be ok next year. the thing is, i need to make something that wont be massively available when i produce them,
i do have some pretty unusual males, so could make something i'm sure.
although soem,thing simple like blood sunkissed looks good.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Pics of the same snake 12 months later, just gets better




















again from cornsnakeource.com


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i prefer the 1st one to be honest. but i still feel its a project worth going thru with.
i'll have to have a serious look and see what i can use, for the male and female as i wont breed them together.
although i have thought about testing a few clutches next year for male and female. i may use a couple of low end morphs and test this theory for myself. barry summerhayes said he did this with many clutches, so i'dlike for instance to get a whole clutch or females, if it works i may try it for other morphs where i would prefer more of one sex than the other.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i prefer the 1st one to be honest. but i still feel its a project worth going thru with.
> i'll have to have a serious look and see what i can use, for the male and female as i wont breed them together.
> although i have thought about testing a few clutches next year for male and female. i may use a couple of low end morphs and test this theory for myself. barry summerhayes said he did this with many clutches, so i'dlike for instance to get a whole clutch or females, if it works i may try it for other morphs where i would prefer more of one sex than the other.


not a bad idea although spirits were incubated at quite low temps and she has had a varied sex range as far as I know, I haven't popped mine yet, although there are only 4 out the egg and 4 pipped, still waiting on 11, 1 has gone bad:whip:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeh but i mean a lot lower.. something like 75-76f.. it takes a helll of a lot longer and i want to do a bit more research before i do it of course.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah results could be interesting :2thumb:, but the wait would kill me


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

doesnt bother me one bit, as long as the eggs look good.. although i dont think i could wait 6 months for some types of chams lol.. that might just be too much for even me.
you did say you're going barking didnt you jen?


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> doesnt bother me one bit, as long as the eggs look good.. although i dont think i could wait 6 months for some types of chams lol.. that might just be too much for even me.
> you did say you're going barking didnt you jen?


Yeah we're going on the train, doing the London eye first though so won't get there till about 1:30, hoping to catch a lift off someone so we can go to the meet after


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i usually leave about 2 for the pub lol.. dont leave it too late of you wont make it.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i usually leave about 2 for the pub lol.. dont leave it too late of you wont make it.


We'll be there :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah after all the good stuff has been sold lol


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Inferno! that is a gorgeous morph, its the first i've heard of it and the first pic i've ever seen, and I want one!!!!!!

This is a (proven) hypo amel bred by a friend............


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

eeji said:


> Inferno! that is a gorgeous morph, its the first i've heard of it and the first pic i've ever seen, and I want one!!!!!!


well hopefully should have one in three years :whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i think that one is a hypo amel jen, not inferno


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i think that one is a hypo amel jen, not inferno


Doh I know that I was replying to his first bit :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ah right, sorry.
why didnt you do a snow? could have had anery, amel and snow sunkissed in the same clutch


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> ah right, sorry.
> why didnt you do a snow? could have had anery, amel and snow sunkissed in the same clutch


Mom is het anery so these are poss het anery so chance of snow sunkissed


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, might be worth hanging onto 2 males then just togive you a better chance of getting the hets in.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah, might be worth hanging onto 2 males then just togive you a better chance of getting the hets in.


Two males and three females won't be any to sell soon :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol.. yeah i know. i would keep more females than 3, maybe 5 and 2 males


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol.. yeah i know. i would keep more females than 3, maybe 5 and 2 males


I'm not listening lol I ain't got room for all those when they get bigger


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, but thats the kinda amount you need to prove out a project.
just think, you would get maybe 10 infernos.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah, but thats the kinda amount you need to prove out a project.
> just think, you would get maybe 10 infernos.


Stop it you'll have Shaun on my back lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, dont wanna think about it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, dont wanna think about it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


only if you have the same :whip:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

have the same what?


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> i prefer the 1st one to be honest. but i still feel its a project worth going thru with.
> i'll have to have a serious look and see what i can use, for the male and female as i wont breed them together.
> although i have thought about testing a few clutches next year for male and female. i may use a couple of low end morphs and test this theory for myself. barry summerhayes said he did this with many clutches, so i'dlike for instance to get a whole clutch or females, if it works i may try it for other morphs where i would prefer more of one sex than the other.


 
This thread has confused me :lol2:

What are you talking about?

John


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

producing all one sex clutches by using the temps, like with leos etc .


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Hm... ok, but what about something like a snow sunkissed? What would that look like? Or a hypo blizzard? or a charcoal caramel? I've always wondered if they were compatible that way (where you can tell visually)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

snowsunkissed do look quite cool. you can see clearly coz of the pattern. i dont think you can really use sunkissed as an example like with hypo. hypo doesnthave a pattern so you wont know with certain morphsif it is ****, whereas with sunkissed you can see in all themorphs so far that it is there for sure.
charcoal caramels, well i have no idea if its been done, i wouldnt have thought you would have gotten a nice snake visually. hypo blizzard again i dont think you would see too much. blizzard is almost totally white anyway, so to make that less so would be quite hard.
you can see with coral (hypo snow), so it is possible, but not sure there would be much of a visual effect at all.


----------

